# CM9 "Android OS" Keeping Phone Awake



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

I just installed CM9 Stable and "Android OS" is using way more battery than I've seen in any other ROM. The only apps I even have on there at the moment are Facebook, Gmail, and File Manager. Same apps I've used on plenty of other ROMs like AOKP and Jelly Belly without issue. I actually had this problem on some of the early CM9 nightlys but I figured since it's stable now the bugs should be all worked out. Apparently not.

I'm not sure if this is actually negatively affecting my battery life yet or if it's just a bug in reporting but it says 4h 28m keep awake on Android OS over 5h 36m on battery. So only 1 hour was my phone able to go to sleep. Here's some screen shots. I have about 25m on screen on time and a 5 min phone call.

Does anyone know a fix. Would maybe a new kernel help things out since it's looking like CM uses it's own custom kernel that I don't know much about.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Fix? Flash a 4.1.1-based rom


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

nhat said:


> Fix? Flash a 4.1.1-based rom


That's not a fix. Possibly could open up new issues. If he's on CM9, he probably cares more about stability than many on here.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

nhat said:


> Fix? Flash a 4.1.1-based rom


Lol I mean I could. I was running Jelly Belly but ended up flashing every other day to a new version to fix bugs. I mean I appreciate that development is moving along quickly but I'd rather run something more stable so I don't have to always wipe my data.

But regardless, I don't think this is an ICS issue. I remember people having issues with this a while back with 4.0.2 but I was actually running stock 4.0.4 for a bit and didn't have this problem. Same with when I was running 4.0.4 based AOKP. It appears to be a CM specific bug and I was just wondering if anyone else is having this problem.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

try going to settings>apps>running...take a screenshot lets see whats running...


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty sure I just found the problem. I bought BetterBatteryStats and found a huge kernel wakelock "wlan_rx_wake" which goes away when I turn off Wifi. Notice I turned off Wifi for about 40 minutes and only got 45 minutes of deep sleep. Almost all of that deep sleep occurred when Wifi was off. I'm not sure why the app logged "No data connection" and "No or unknown Signal" when I had wifi turned on. I'm guessing because it's using my wifi connection as the data as opposed to the Verizon connection but it's probably irrelevant.

I'm about to make a nandroid and try flashing imoseyon's leankernel to see if that fixes it. I'm hoping it won't break any of Cyanogenmod's features in the process but I can't believe they let such a glaring bug out and call it stable.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

And yep flashing leankernel instantly resolved it for me. 20 minutes out of 23 minutes are in deep sleep now with wifi on and only 5 seconds of "wlan_rx_wake" compared to the huge amount of wakelocks I was getting. I think the CM team may need to do a bit more testing in the future


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> That's not a fix. Possibly could open up new issues. If he's on CM9, he probably cares more about stability than many on here.


It's a fix, just not the one he's looking for


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, same thing here. I noticed that same wakelock yesterday. They might have an issue with the stable release. Flashing leankernel resolved the issue for me too.


----------

